# Chinese seed thief



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you think "your Honor" has opened up a offshore banking account recently?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/charges-dropped-against-chinese-woman-in-seed-corn-theft-case-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is this about the Chinese diplomats who were caught smuggling seeds?

I am guessing they got a slap on the wrist?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Did I miss something?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I think the link might be missing......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well wth....see if I can remedy this.

Regards, Mike

FIXED!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well stack, I think we is missing something.......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Well stack, I think we is missing something.......


The lady whom the charges of stealing corn seed traits had the charges dropped by a US magistrate.....and it so happens the ladies husband was a Chinese businessman BILLLIONAIRE.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And now we know "the rest of the story, G'day"
Need to check his financials.....but beings he's a lawyer, I'm sure he covered his tracks......


----------

